# Sam Smith says Gasol to Portland



## Public Defender (May 5, 2003)

Our friend Sam Smith (that's the Chicago Smith, not Steven Smith with the Philly Inquirer, I believe) says he's been hearing something about a Zach Randolph or Rasheed Wallace to Memphis for Pau Gasol trade. 

_Sources say Portland is trying to put together a package in which Gasol goes there or to Minnesota, if a third team gets involved, with perhaps a change of scenery for Rasheed Wallace or Zach Randolph. _

My reaction: no way :no: Not for either one. Randolph would be Jermaine all over again in Memphis, though he wouldn't have Jerm's opportunity of exploiting the weaker conference. Wallace would turn into a gamer in the hands of a true champion, Jerry West, who wouldn't stand for any of Wallace's misbehavior. Plus, Hubie Brown is one of the best active coaches in the NBA, so he'd make use of Wallace's talents, so long as he could keep him interested, despite losses that would surely come early in the season. 

With Wallace, the Grizzlies could become playoff contenders, with Randolph, they'd be a step closer than with Gasol. Yes, Gasol has put up numbers better than Zach's, but Gasol lacks the body to bang inside consistently, and until the Grizz can find ways to get stops and rebounds, they'll struggle to win. Randolph would help with rebounding, and he's a better defender than Gasol (except for shot-blocking). 

For the Blazers, if Wallace were moved for Gasol, having the former Grizzly alongside Randolph would be an interesting experiment (put Gasol at the 3, Randolph at the 4, and keep Davis at 5), as it would provide a height advantage against everyone but Dallas at SF. Gasol alongside Wallace would create an enormous vacuum in the middle, as neither Wallace nor Gasol would be posting up. 

In order for the Blazers to trade away Wallace, they'd need a lot more salary in return... though sending away Randolph would work. 

*OPPOSED*


----------



## Speed (Dec 31, 2002)

Randolph for Gasol would be GREAT. After all, Gasol beat out Randolph for rookie of the year. He's taller and he already has more experience than Randolph while still being young.

Great deal. Plus, the organization can't tolerate the kind of violence Randolph brought to the clubhouse.

Win-win.

Go Blazers


----------



## Crazy Fan From Idaho (Dec 31, 2002)

Gasol to Portland might, just might, entice Sabonis to change his mind.

Sabas likes the young Gasol.


----------



## loyalty4life (Sep 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Crazy Fan From Idaho</b>!
> Gasol to Portland might, just might, entice Sabonis to change his mind.
> 
> Sabas likes the young Gasol.


Hmmm, I never thought about Sabonis in relation to Gasol. Leave it to CFFI to remind me! Sheesh.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

Speed, no offense but WTF are you thinking? Zach Randolph was the SOLE reason why Portland almost made one of your many prophecies come true. He is a better low-post scorer, he is a better defender and rebounder. NO MAS EUROS ON PORTLAND!


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Crazy Fan From Idaho</b>!
> Gasol to Portland might, just might, entice Sabonis to change his mind.
> 
> Sabas likes the young Gasol.


Maybe with Rasheed leaving and Gasol coming in that would push the big guy back to Portland. I think that you keep Randolph and let him bang and score and let Gasol play SF with his size and shooting touch. I think that it is also a win/win down the road too.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>MAS RipCity</b>!
> Speed, no offense but WTF are you thinking? Zach Randolph was the SOLE reason why Portland almost made one of your many prophecies come true. He is a better low-post scorer, he is a better defender and rebounder. NO MAS EUROS ON PORTLAND!


There's no way that ZR is a better defender or rebounder than Gasol. He's probably better with his back to the basket offensively, but Pau is way better at putting the ball on the floor and his perimeter skills are better than Zach's.

Gasol is a better player now and probably will remain so forever.

Ed O.


----------



## loyalty4life (Sep 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Ed O</b>!
> 
> 
> There's no way that ZR is a better defender or rebounder than Gasol. He's probably better with his back to the basket offensively, but Pau is way better at putting the ball on the floor and his perimeter skills are better than Zach's.
> ...


Ain't that the truth. I agree.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>HOWIE</b>!
> 
> 
> Maybe with Rasheed leaving and Gasol coming in that would push the big guy back to Portland. I think that you keep Randolph and let him bang and score and let Gasol play SF with his size and shooting touch. I think that it is also a win/win down the road too.


How does Gasol and Rasheed match salary wise. You think Gasol could play SF????


----------



## Siouxperior (Jan 15, 2003)

Rasheed Wallace w/ Pau Gasol, isn't that a little redundant? They are very similar players. Who would are low post threat be? Pau w/ a true low post player like Zach Randolph would make more sense for the Blazers.


----------



## Crazy Fan From Idaho (Dec 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Loyalty4Life</b>!
> Hmmm, I never thought about Sabonis in relation to Gasol. Leave it to CFFI to remind me! Sheesh.


:yes:




> Originally posted by <b>MAS RipCity</b>!
> NO MAS EUROS ON PORTLAND!


Ban him.

:nonono:


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Siouxperior</b>!
> Rasheed Wallace w/ Pau Gasol, isn't that a little redundant? They are very similar players. Who would are low post threat be? Pau w/ a true low post player like Zach Randolph would make more sense for the Blazers.


I like Gasol as a better Post player than Rasheed. Hes not scared to bang he just whines to much


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Siouxperior</b>!
> Rasheed Wallace w/ Pau Gasol, isn't that a little redundant? They are very similar players. Who would are low post threat be? Pau w/ a true low post player like Zach Randolph would make more sense for the Blazers.


Gasol fits with Wallace better than ZR. Gasol can play on the blocks OR on the perimeter... whereas ZR can only play on the blocks.

Gasol is NOT the perimeter player that Wallace is and I don't see ZR and Gasol being a good fit together at all.

Ed O.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Ed O</b>!
> 
> 
> There's no way that ZR is a better defender or rebounder than Gasol. He's probably better with his back to the basket offensively, but Pau is way better at putting the ball on the floor and his perimeter skills are better than Zach's.
> ...


Bull Crap, Z-Bo is such a better rebounder then Pau it's not even funny. Hmm didn't Zach get his 21 against Gasol's Grizzlies? And I'll take Zach's D over the Euro/ Euros play NO D!Z-Bo is younger and a huslte player. He is so tenacious. I can't believe how quick some of you are to trade Zach,its crap. In a couple years he is going to be an All-Star. Z-BO IS OUR FUTURE!


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Crazy Fan From Idaho</b>!
> 
> 
> :yes:
> ...


I'm sorry, I just don't think of Sabonis as a Euro,and why ban me look at me freaking avitar !


----------



## Siouxperior (Jan 15, 2003)

Steve Jones' 'gut-feeling' Rasheed Wallace will not be a Blazer next season.


----------



## Sambonius (May 21, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>MAS RipCity</b>!
> 
> 
> Bull Crap, Z-Bo is such a better rebounder then Pau it's not even funny. Hmm didn't Zach get his 21 against Gasol's Grizzlies? And I'll take Zach's D over the Euro/ Euros play NO D!Z-Bo is younger and a huslte player. He is so tenacious. I can't believe how quick some of you are to trade Zach,its crap. In a couple years he is going to be an All-Star. Z-BO IS OUR FUTURE!


I agree, I would never think of trading Randolph for Gasol. I think Gasol is real good but Randolph has higher potential and can score in bunches and almost anytime he wants. Randolph stays, I wouldn't trade him and if Sheed must go then Id rather take back Chris Bosh than Gasol, a REAL shot blocker.


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

*Both players are good*

Both players are good offensively, inside and outside, I think that is the point. With two 6'11-7 footish forwards, your front line would be larger, better defensively, and would have range inside and out, as both players are accomplished scorers. If it were Randolph and and Gasol, it would be more of an inside out combo where positions would be more defined, where with Wallace and Gasol they would be more interchangable. Now as for the question about who is better Gasol, or Randolph, I think that if you look at the numbers, you will know its Gasol right away. Flat out when it comes down to it, Gasol is probably better then Rasheed as well. He has only been in the league a couple of years, he averages 19 points on .510 shooting and 8.8 rebounds. Wallace has never put up numbers that good, EVER. Its often easy to say he is scoring because he is on a bad team, but when that is the case, you typically have a guy who is scoring a lot by volume shooting in the 40% range. This guy is hitting 51% of his shots from the floor, I do not think that is an issue here. Food for thought: Gasol does not take a lot of 3 pointers. Maybe he would be the post scorer we need.


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

I think that Gasol and Randolph would be a nice young front line. A scorer and a banger. Rasheed and Gasol just doesn't do it for me. You could still add a Payton and things wouldn't be that shabby.


----------



## Sambonius (May 21, 2003)

If we give Sheed for Gasol can I get Swift back too!? I want Swift to come over, he's a real shot blocker and can be backup center or backup PF for Gasol and or Randolph. Id like that. We will throw in McInnis.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>MAS RipCity</b>!
> 
> Bull Crap, Z-Bo is such a better rebounder then Pau it's not even funny. Hmm didn't Zach get his 21 against Gasol's Grizzlies? And I'll take Zach's D over the Euro/ Euros play NO D!Z-Bo is younger and a huslte player. He is so tenacious. I can't believe how quick some of you are to trade Zach,its crap. In a couple years he is going to be an All-Star. Z-BO IS OUR FUTURE!


Well, Bonzi had 46 points against the Mavs in the playoffs... guess that makes him a better scroer than Kobe Bryant, huh? He didn't even to 39 points in two rounds in the playoffs, after all.

Gasol had 17 rebounds 4 times last year. Anyone who's watched Gasol more than 3 or 4 times can clearly see that he's a superior rebounder.

To claim that Gasol is worse defensively because he's a European player shows your ignorance.

Zach IS younger. By a year. Big deal.

And just because we are willing to trade Zach to upgrade doesn't mean that we aren't happy with him. It just means we want to improve the team and we're not willing to sacrifice the team's improvement for the flavor of the month.

Ed O.


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

*Maybe*

Maybe so Sambonus, but it would only be for Salary reasons. I think Pau Gasol is already a better player then Wallace, so it would be hard to get them to throw in a bit more.


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Sambonius</b>!
> If we give Sheed for Gasol can I get Swift back too!? I want Swift to come over, he's a real shot blocker and can be backup center or backup PF for Gasol and or Randolph. Id like that. We will throw in McInnis.


I would think Swift or at the very least the 13th pick and Swift would be involved. I think that Gasol would be a step back from Rasheed, but it would help the team in the long run.


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

same topic different thread... 12 hours earlier

http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=36245&forumid=14


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Siouxperior</b>!
> Steve Jones' 'gut-feeling' Rasheed Wallace will not be a Blazer next season.


Yah, but Steve Jones also said that we weren't trading Drexler.

But the funny thing is, he said it 2 weeks ago....


----------



## Terrible (Jan 3, 2003)

Is the Grizzle still in the west or will they be replaced by the Hornets? The Grizzle give the Blazers fits, so giving them Sheed might be an interesting outcome for both teams. Do the Grizzle really need Zach if they have Battier?


----------



## Peaceman (Jan 15, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Ed O</b>!
> 
> 
> Well, Bonzi had 46 points against the Mavs in the playoffs... guess that makes him a better scroer than Kobe Bryant, huh? He didn't even to 39 points in two rounds in the playoffs, after all.
> ...


I agree with ED on this. Young euro, young college player, new pro, Gasol need defensive coaching which you can learn with experience as a pro. Age is a wash, but you can't teach size. Zach will always be undersized and isn't a good defender either. I like Zachs game, but Gasol is better IMO.


----------



## Crazy Fan From Idaho (Dec 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>MAS RipCity</b>!
> 
> 
> I'm sorry, I just don't think of Sabonis as a Euro,and why ban me look at me freaking avitar !


Oh yah. Sorry. :grinning:


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

I do not remember Gasol too much in what I have seen.

In 2003/04 numbers
If it were Zach $1.1 mill, McInnis $3.0 mill and say our 23rd pick for
Gasol $3.41 mill and their 13th pick? (almost works math and CBA wise)

would you do it?


I think the Sheed rumor HAS to include others. His salary of $17 mill is way above the Gasol $3.41 mill and Swift $4.6 mill = $8.01 mill

we can take back $17 mill less 15% = $14.8 mill, so Memphis can absorb it too

that leaves $14.8 - $8.01 = $6.91 mill or

Gasol, Swift and Wright $6.6 mill for Sheed ????


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

Obviously Gasol for Wallace doesn't come anywhere near working out by CBA rules. However, if one assumes a Wallace for Gasol + fillers and just analyze the Wallace-Gasol comparison, I definitely don't do this deal. Gasol is younger, but Wallace is superior in just about every facet of the game, except rebounding. Wallace is a better defender, better low-post player, better perimeter player. I wouldn't move Wallace for Gasol.

Now, if it's Gasol for Randolph, that I definitely do. It's not a "do in a heartbeat" deal to me, but it's still one I pull the trigger on. They're similar in age, but I think Gasol is better all around and has better size. Randolph has a better low-post game, which is the sole thing to give me pause, but I'll take the bigger, better player in Gasol. Gasol and Wallace on the same front line would be tremendous.


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

*Um*

Um I do not see how you can rationalize this Minstrel. Pau Gasol averaged more points per game then Wallace ever has during his career for a whole year. Pau Gasol shot 51% from the field, while Wallace dropped to 45%. Gasol outrebounded Wallace by about a rebound per game, and top of it all, Pau Gasol did all of this only in his second year of NBA basketball. Wallace is better defensively, I will give him that. But the flat out fact is, that Pau Gasol is putting up better numbers then Rasheed Wallace, in only his second year of play, while shooting a high percentage. This guys seriously has the upside possibility of playing as high of a level that Dirk Nowitzki is playing at now, while Rasheed is probably on the down side of his career.


----------



## Sambonius (May 21, 2003)

If we're getting Gasol plus fillers than Id rather give Rasheed rather than Zack. Zack goes nowhere. Sheed is great and all but we are forgetting that he's not returing the phone calls by the coaches and he's somewhat of a cancer even though he's like my favorite player ever.


----------



## Kmurph (May 7, 2003)

Uh Guys, I think it would be Sheed going out not Zach. Sheed is the guy that needs to go IMO. Mgmt is looking to change the face of this orginization and Sheed is that petulant face. He will be the one to go in this type of deal, not Zach.

IMO, Gasol & Zach is a nice front line. They complement each other nicely, both are young and with Wells (if he stays, and it may not be for long) and Q, form a nice, young core group, add in the player at #13, and whatever we can get for Pattersen and McInnis and possibly Damon and POR has rebuilt the team "on the fly", while remaining competitive, WHAT A CONCEPT, RobyG be dammed! 

  

As for the propsed deal, I read that Dickerson was a part of it (for salary purposes) and that it was speculated that he was going to retire. Not quite sure how BYC plays into this deal, also it was speculated that West was looking to have MAJOR cap room for next years FA class. Why? Who is available? Also that POR would get the #13, possibly in exchange for the #23.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

Of COURSE you think it would be Wallace going out, KMurph. You have it set in your mind that the team is going to trade Wallace.

The report said Wallace or Randolph. Sounds like either/or to me.

IMO, ZR and Gasol wouldn't work as a front line. Neither of them can hit a shot beyond 18 feet, and neither of them are very good defensively.

And if Dickerson were to retire, the team would have to wait a LONG time to get any cap relief. He just played in this season, so he'd have to sit out for 2 years and then retire and then have the NBA doctors OK his retirement due to injury. It's a long ways off and it seems doubtful.

Ed O.


----------



## Sambonius (May 21, 2003)

I love Sheed but he's a cancer, Id rather have a frontline of Randolph and Gasol than Sheed and Gasol, talent wise the 2nd is better but Sheed is a cancer, its about time we give up on Sheed. It sucks but its the truth, Sheed must go, he's stuck in his ways.


----------



## loyalty4life (Sep 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Ed O</b>!
> Neither of them can hit a shot beyond 18 feet.


Do we need to have a power forward that can shoot from long-range? Isn't that what we don't want Wallace to do? Look at Duncan. Are Spurs fans complaining that Duncan doesn't have an outside shot? 

Outside shooting is for guards to do. The fowards do the banging inside, which both Gasol and Randolph do well.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Loyalty4Life</b>!
> 
> Do we need to have a power forward that can shoot from long-range? Isn't that what we don't want Wallace to do? Look at Duncan. Are Spurs fans complaining that Duncan doesn't have an outside shot?


Is Duncan playing the 3? No, but Gasol or ZR would be. The Spurs had the highest percentage-shooting 3 point shooter in the NBA at the 3. Why would they complain that Duncan doesn't have an outside shot?



> Outside shooting is for guards to do. The fowards do the banging inside, which both Gasol and Randolph do well.


Without a decent shooter at the 3 spot, team balance stinks. Teams can pack the middle more than normal which means no cutting and lots of outside shots... and the Blazers have DA, Bonzi and Damon shooting from the guard spots -- not a good thing in that situation.

Ed O.


----------



## Siouxperior (Jan 15, 2003)

True, I don't want any of our 'Bigs' stepping out beyond 18 ft anyways. Question: If we did trade Rasheed for Pau..where would we play him?

(pf) Zach Randolph
(C) Pau Gasol

(pf) Zach Randolph
(sf) Pau Gasol


----------



## loyalty4life (Sep 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Ed O</b>!
> 
> 
> Is Duncan playing the 3? No, but Gasol or ZR would be. The Spurs had the highest percentage-shooting 3 point shooter in the NBA at the 3. Why would they complain that Duncan doesn't have an outside shot?
> ...


I'm fairly confident that Randolph and Gasol would play the four and five positions if they started together.


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Loyalty4Life</b>!
> 
> 
> I'm fairly confident that Randolph and Gasol would play the four and five positions if they started together.


I am thinking more of a four and three. Portland would still need a outside shooter to add to the mix.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Loyalty4Life</b>!
> 
> I'm fairly confident that Randolph and Gasol would play the four and five positions if they started together.


Gasol would get killed at the 5 spot, IMO. If the Grizzlies thought he could play there, they would not have traded Drew Gooden.

It's POSSIBLE that you know more about Gasol's abilities to play the five than Jerry West and Hubie Brown, but I know that I don't, so I'll trust them.

Ed O.


----------



## Sambonius (May 21, 2003)

Is there any way we can trade Bonzi plus more for a great shooter like Pierce or Ray Allen? I doubt it, Id love a lineup of Gasol and Randolph as our forwards and probably Dale Davis at center. We would need a shooter or two though, sharp shooters, Brent Barry? We should trade Bonzi for a star PG that can shoot great and then trade DA and throw ins for a Brent Barry or something.


----------



## Siouxperior (Jan 15, 2003)

Bonzi for Pierce or Allen? Not a snow flake chance in hell


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

Did someone say RAY ALLEN............? :heart:

I would have to agree, it will take lots more than Bonzi to get Ray Allen...

but I love the idea of him on our team, for the reasons you state...
if we had outside shooting that was good to balance out our inside game and good rebounding ... we might be pretty good indeed.


----------



## Sambonius (May 21, 2003)

Yea I didn't think so, Allan Houston may be good to get if we do this deal. Damon for Allan Houston could work then Bonzi and or DA for a point guard. Allan Houston is just as good shooter as Ray Allen and although he gets paid too much, it aint my money. Say we do Bonzi for GP, obviously it doesnt work cap wise and say we do Damon for Houston, check this roster. 


PG- Payton, Barbosa(our 13th)
SG- Houston, DA
SF- Gasol, Q Woods
PF- Randolph, Gasol, 23rd pick
C- DD, Sabas, 23rd pick

There would obviously be other players but these would be our main players that would get playing time or at least the most playing time. It's all hypothetical, GP on our roster means a really really good PG that can shoot well. By getting Gasol I would definetly do Damon for Allan Houston, I would even throw in McInnis or Boumtje Boumtje. We need to get rid of excess talent. Someone like Voshon Lenard would be better than Derek Anderson as a backup, because Voshon knows his role as a backup.


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

Stoudamire for Houston ?!?!

Why would Portland do that. Houstons contract is atrocious. Yes, he can shoot, but thats not worth his salary. 

I'm not sure exactly how the Luxury Tax works, but I believe its a dollar for dollar over it. So in essence, Houston would cost the Allen double his salary for its entire length. Ouch. Houston isn't worth one of his salary, I shudder to think that Allen would pay for it, and the luxury tax ramifications for 5 years(or whatever the length of his contract is). Damons salary is done in 2 years. Id let that expire.

Horrible deal for Portland IMO.


----------



## PorterIn2004 (Jan 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Sambonius</b>!
> PG- Payton, Barbosa(our 13th)
> SG- Houston, DA
> SF- Gasol, Q Woods
> ...


An interesting line-up but, not one that I'm all that excited about. A lot of what I like about Payton coming is what he might be able to draw out of 'Sheed. While I still wouldn't object to getting him and moving 'Sheed, some of the value of getting GP is lost, imo.

Houston has all sorts of holes in his game, particularly defensively. He might be the best active NBA player in a game of HORSE but....:uhoh: 

Gasol and Randolph have similar holes defensively.

DD and Sabas at the five sound great to me.  


Just my two cents.

-Porter


----------



## ScottVdub (Jul 9, 2002)

any print written by sam smith should be placed on the floor of any room that has a puppy while you are housetraining it. that way when the pup goofs up, it isnt such a big deal and the bodily wastes get on his article and not the floor. thats all his stuff is good for. he hasnt written a credibal article in years. I think these past 5 years of writing for the bulls have made him a little coo coo if you ask me.


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

I believe that that's too much change for a good team, Porter. I agree that the Blazers need a new image and a some good players, but I personally don't want to see a complete overhaul. Add Payton and Gasol, but I'd stay away from Houston or any other bad contract, mediocre player.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Sam Smith...

:mrt:


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

Not to stray too far off topic of the Smith rumors.. :topic:

But I had previously mentioned a trade idea :idea: to NY..
Damon for Antonio McDyess... NY gets the PG they want, and we get an expiring contract in McDyess, who probably will not play at all anyway... so we get no playing time out of it. Just an accelerated salary dump

Snapper did not like it on CSMN, saying NY does nto want to end the McDyess experiment that son.. so they would want to keep him. But hey hsi contract is up at the end of next year anyways...


so, my point is, if they do not trade Damon for McDyess who does not play, they will not do it for their starting SG... who can rack up a lot of points quickly

I agree, his shooting is deadly, but his contract horrible, just horrible...


Another point on Damon, left unprotected in the expansion draft. The Charllotte Bobcats may take him, even though he has a big contract. It would be an expiring one at that. And good for them


----------



## Sambonius (May 21, 2003)

Im just trying to find the Blazers a starting caliber shooter. Allan Houston may cost a lot but its not my money, we will always be over the cap because Paul Allen is rich and he doesn't really care. The dude is worth an estimate 20 BILLION. Getting Allan Houston gets us a top 3 shooter and ends our search for a shooter. We wouldn't need Bonzi because we have Randolph and Gasol who can post, we need shooters, look at the Spurs, they have Duncan, Robinson, and Malik Rose, the rest of the team is made up of shooters.


----------



## PorterIn2004 (Jan 1, 2003)

I hear ya, Sambonius but I just don't think Houston's the guy. SheedSoNasty made the point that that's a lot of turn over. While I'm not sure I completely agree with that logic I think there's something to it. Myself, I'd just as soon have the back court minutes going to GP, Wells, Anderson, and even Stoudamire than bring in someone who's *so* just a shooter but who'd have all sorts of expectations of being "the man" (both from himself and us fans). I think Payton and Bonzi both bring more to the table than Houston and DA and even Damon aren't too awfully much behind. 

I'd much rather see the Blazers get someone with a more complete game (like Ray Allen) or (and more likely) stay with Bonzi and/or DA at the two spot and find someone who's less high profile (like a Jon Barry or...  I had *no* idea Battier shoots .398 for 3 point % and I've been promoting him -- fire me now!).

Anyway, it's not a question of Houston's shooting (though both of the above two are shooting a higher %, admittedly without the same coverage). It's more that if we're going to give up that much defense I'd rather do it with a guy who's going to more readily accept fewer minutes.


----------



## Sambonius (May 21, 2003)

Yea a Voshon Lenard would work well, that would be my pick I think.


----------



## Public Defender (May 5, 2003)

Hearing the arguments for and against Pau Gasol for Wallace, I'm surprised to hear arguments saying Gasol is better than Wallace. At some point, yes, he will be, if he continues working... but Wallace is the more talented, versatile player, and by far, the better defender. No, Wallace doesn't have the rebounding numbers, but that's because Wallace is often guarding the shooter or helping, leaving Davis or the guards to get the rebound. As for FG%, Wallace has strayed too often to the perimeter - on the low block, Sheed's shot is nearly indefensible... as demonstrated by his being in the top ten percentage-wise nearly every season.

All that said, however, I'm warming to the idea of jettisoning Wallace for Gasol, depending on the "throw-ins." From Memphis, the pickings are kinda slim. 

No one has commented on the possibility of Minnesota being involved - might there be a Rasho Nesterovic, Wally Szczerbiak, or (dare we dream) a Kevin Garnett in our future?


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Public Defender</b>!
> 
> No one has commented on the possibility of Minnesota being involved - might there be a Rasho Nesterovic, Wally Szczerbiak, or (dare we dream) a Kevin Garnett in our future?


It's fun to speculate. Let's try something:

_RealGM Trade 1081172_

*Portland trades: *
PG Jeff McInnis (5.8 ppg, 1.3 rpg, 2.3 apg in 17.5 minutes) 
SG Bonzi Wells (15.2 ppg, 5.3 rpg, 3.3 apg in 32.0 minutes) 
PF Rasheed Wallace (18.1 ppg, 7.4 rpg, 2.1 apg in 36.3 minutes) 

*Portland receives: *
SF Kevin Garnett (23.0 ppg, 13.4 rpg, 6.0 apg in 40.5 minutes) 

*Memphis trades: *
PF Pau Gasol (19.0 ppg, 8.8 rpg, 2.8 apg in 35.9 minutes) 
C Lorenzen Wright (11.4 ppg, 7.5 rpg, 1.1 apg in 28.3 minutes) 
SG Wesley Person (11.0 ppg, 2.9 rpg, 1.7 apg in 29.4 minutes) 

*Memphis receives: *
PF Rasheed Wallace (18.1 ppg, 7.4 rpg, 2.1 apg in 74 games) 

*Minnesota trades: *
SF Kevin Garnett (23.0 ppg, 13.4 rpg, 6.0 apg in 40.5 minutes) 

*Minnesota receives: *
PG Jeff McInnis (5.8 ppg, 1.3 rpg, 2.3 apg in 75 games) 
SG Bonzi Wells (15.2 ppg, 5.3 rpg, 3.3 apg in 75 games) 
PF Pau Gasol (19.0 ppg, 8.8 rpg, 2.8 apg in 82 games) 
C Lorenzen Wright (11.4 ppg, 7.5 rpg, 1.1 apg in 70 games) 
SG Wesley Person (11.0 ppg, 2.9 rpg, 1.7 apg in 66 games) 

This trade works according to the CBA even accounting for Bonzi's BYC status.

_Why for Portland:_ shipping out the team's two best players would hurt, but getting one of the top players in the NBA would make it worth while.

Potential lineup:

PG: Damon (or Payton)
SG: Derek Anderson
SF: Kevin Garnett
PF: Zach Randolph
C: Dale Davis

Bench: Ruben Patterson, Qyntel Woods, Antonio Daniels/Damon (keep AD if not signing Payton), Ruben Boumtje-Boumtje, Draft pick, maybe Scottie Pippen

_Why for Memphis:_ they get a very good 4 in Rasheed Wallace, who's an immediate upgrade at the power forward spot and has an expiring contract which would let the Grizz make a big splash next summer in terms of FAs. They only REALLY have to give up Gasol in terms of quality... Wright is nothing special (and on a pretty long contract) at the 5 and Person's expiring contract is more valuable than he is on the floor. Swift at the 5 is a bit scary... maybe they could throw MLE money and sign either Nesterovic or Olowokandi... or plug the hole cheaply for a year and hope that Trybanski develops or they get a FA next year.

Potential lineup:

PG: Jason Williams
SG: Shane Battier/Michael Dickerson
SF: Mike Miller
PF: Rasheed Wallace
C: Stromile Swift

Bench: #13 pick, Cezary Trybanski, Brevin Knight, Mike Batiste, Earl Watson, Ryan Humphrey, Dickerson/Battier 

_Why for Minnesota:_ IF they are going to think of moving KG, this is about as good of a package as they can expect. They get Gasol, a 22 year-old 7 footer, Wells, a 26 year-old guard with lots of promise and a few decent role players with decent contracts (McInnis only has 2 years left at like $3m per, Person's an expiring contract and Wright's presence would allow the Wolves to not re-sign Nesterovic and save some $)

Potential lineup:

PG: Troy Hudson
SG: Bonzi Wells
SF: Wally Szczerbiak
PF: Pau Gasol
C: Lorenzen Wright

Bench: Joe Smith, Wesley Person, Marc Jackson, Jeff McInnis, Anthony Peeler, Draft pick

I'm not sure this deal works for either Minnesota or Memphis (or, for that matter, Portland) but it seems to be close enough to be worth kicking around...

Ed O.


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

Hey Ed... your not suppose to leak this until later... :rofl:

Holy cow, where did you come up with that one...

Good one.. you do not post a lot of trade ideas.. but you did well.

You have been holding out on us guy... very nice work!

Hurry and email it to Steve Patterson and Ed Stefanski... :clap:


----------



## Reep (Jun 4, 2003)

Ed,

Very nice work. So many players I doubt it is likely, but it certainly seems relatively even. I'm still not sold that Jerry West likes Rasheed, but maybe someone could email this to him with a picture of Rasheed smiling. Uh, do we have a picture of Rasheed smiling?


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Public Defender</b>!
> Hearing the arguments for and against Pau Gasol for Wallace, I'm surprised to hear arguments saying Gasol is better than Wallace. At some point, yes, he will be, if he continues working... but Wallace is the more talented, versatile player, and by far, the better defender. No, Wallace doesn't have the rebounding numbers, but that's because Wallace is often guarding the shooter or helping, leaving Davis or the guards to get the rebound. As for FG%, Wallace has strayed too often to the perimeter - on the low block, Sheed's shot is nearly indefensible... as demonstrated by his being in the top ten percentage-wise nearly every season.
> 
> All that said, however, I'm warming to the idea of jettisoning Wallace for Gasol, depending on the "throw-ins." From Memphis, the pickings are kinda slim.
> ...


Um, so the excuse for Wallace not getting rebounds is Wallace being out defending his man. Give me a break, every player is out defending their man. If your excuses were the case, why doesn't Davis average a lot more rebounds? People have been making excuses for Rasheed not getting his number for years now. Pau Gaso has had better number then Wallace EVER has had during his career in only his second year in the league. He may not be as good defensively, but he does get you 2 blocks a game. On top of it, after watching Dirk Nowitzki tear up the league for a few years straight now, and noticing the opportunity for Portland to pick up a player who just might reach the high playing level that Nowitzki has attained for a player who will never be anything but a dissappointment to the fans, is way too good to pass up.


----------



## Public Defender (May 5, 2003)

What I said: 



> No, Wallace doesn't have the rebounding numbers, but that's because Wallace is often guarding the shooter or helping, leaving Davis or the guards to get the rebound.


Wallace is one of the reasons the Blazers are among the league's best defensive teams. Gasol is one of the reasons the Grizzlies are among the worst defensive teams in the league. Wallace is a *great* help defender, and while Ben Wallace and Dikembe Mutombo demonstrate that it's possible to play good one-on-one defense, help with shot-blocking, and put up phenomenal rebounding numbers, they are exceptions to the rule. No doubt, one of Wallace's shortcomings is that he doesn't hustle after rebounds... but his shot-blocking, help defense, and on-the-ball defense make him indispensable on D. And, fortunately, the Blazers have good rebounding guards (Bonzi and Pippen, especially), and a more than capable rebounder at the 5 in Dale Davis, so Wallace's reluctance to go after boards has done limited damage in Portland. 

Would I trade Wallace for Gasol? It's all about who else comes along. If the Grizzlies can make it a three-way and get a lights-out 3-point specialist to come along, I'd consider it.


----------



## talman (Dec 31, 2002)

As usual, great work Ed!

While I've often been accused of looking through my rosecity colored glasses, the trade you've proposed seems pretty fair all the way around (with, of course, the assumptions you've made being reality).

I could absolutely see Minnesota doing it (and Portland too) but I'm not sure about Memphis--unless, like you say, they wanna be bigtime FA players next year.


----------



## jackiejackal (Nov 7, 2002)

*i love pau gasol*

Because he is not afraid to take it to the basket.
When was the last time you saw Sheed take it to the basket and even make contact with Shaq??

I honestly can't even remember one time..

It was fun to see them play..
don't know if anybody remembers last year and part of this year
but I have been on Pau Gasols bandwagon since I first saw him play.

He is slender..but he is tough !!

When they played the Lakers,the Lakers would barely escape with a win..
and Pau Gasol was usually the cause.


----------

